# Mountain biking Mazamet



## ewaz (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has ridden at Lac les Montagnes near Mazamet in the south of France? If so what tracks would you suggest for the best singletrack fun riding? Thinking of heading up that way next week.
Cheers.


----------

